# Canadian Border



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Trudeau announced that the border will not be opened until Covid is "substantially controlled throughout the world". Glad I planed on Montana this fall. FM


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

There are going to be some giant whitetail in Saskatchewan come November 2021, I can't wait, sucks 2020 was a bust.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

They need to open up the bordering water for fishing though!!! Its STUPID that I can't fish over an imaginary line hundreds of yards or even miles from their shoreline.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> They need to open up the bordering water for fishing though!!! Its STUPID that I can't fish over an imaginary line hundreds of yards or even miles from their shoreline.


Hey, take your fishin' stuff to the fishin' section or I'll report you to the mods!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Hey, take your fishin' stuff to the fishin' section or I'll report you to the mods!


Ah sorry I saw border crossing and couldn't help myself!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Its really putting a hurt on the outfitters up there.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Listening to the CBC this morning they said the US and Canada are in negotiations concerning the border. The bad news is that they also said Trudeau has indicated he will not open the border until 70% of Canadian citizens are vaccinated. The US isn't even close to 70% yet and Canadian numbers were not even close last I heard. FM


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Forest Meister said:


> Listening to the CBC this morning they said the US and Canada are in negotiations concerning the border. The bad news is that they also said Trudeau has indicated he will not open the border until 70% of Canadian citizens are vaccinated. The US isn't even close to 70% yet and Canadian numbers were not even close last I heard. FM


I officially cancelled my Alberta Muley hunt. Figured I will reschedule in a few years when this has all blown over. The outfitters are hurting up there!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> Listening to the CBC this morning they said the US and Canada are in negotiations concerning the border. The bad news is that they also said Trudeau has indicated he will not open the border until 70% of Canadian citizens are vaccinated. The US isn't even close to 70% yet and Canadian numbers were not even close last I heard. FM


CBC Communist Broadcast Corp is probably the worst for Canandian news unless you are a liberal that wants to keep your head in the sand, lots of other better news outlets then them...I heard 3-4 weeks potentially until 70% are vaccinated here. 

Love how Biden said no vaccine passports before Canada said they want them. I get great pleasure watching Biden ride Trudeau like a bull at the rodeo. Hope and pray its open for the summer, would love to get buddies over here for steelhead and also get up to NY lake O for some salmon.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Sharkbait11 said:


> CBC Communist Broadcast Corp is probably the worst for Canandian news unless you are a liberal that wants to keep your head in the sand, lots of other better news outlets then them...I heard 3-4 weeks potentially until 70% are vaccinated here.
> 
> Love how Biden said no vaccine passports before Canada said they want them. I get great pleasure watching Biden ride Trudeau like a bull at the rodeo. Hope and pray its open for the summer, would love to get buddies over here for steelhead and also get up to NY lake O for some salmon.


What was that line from Seinfeld where Newman and Kramer were playing the board game Risk.."...a board game of world domination being played by two idiots" (or something like that)? I feel that we are all the little pawns in this game being played Crazy Uncle Joe and his Neophyte Nephew Justin. I just hope for nothing but the best of luck for all of the outfitters that are struggling and hope some way that they keep pushing through to 22.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Very sad for the outfitters. You have a vaccine you should cross. What does India have to do with us.

That said they are sovereign country so let their own voter beatch I guess.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Onwards and upwards...

Just read an article in the Windsor Star that an unnamed US spokesperson from Washington hinted the border may open June 22, just in time for steelhead season! Get those lines calibrated and polish the greasy chicken wings!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

"Shake hands" and get over it. Referring to the crap that is now removed.


----------

